# Stumped as to what I can give Molly to chew on that she won't choke on



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I could find something to give Molly that she would spend some time chewing. She wants everything that she can eat just as fast as she can get it into her stomach. She will seldom bother with a bully stick or raw bone because she can't "eat" it right down. She won't touch chew toys like Kongs or other rubber things (the only thing she will chew is soft toys which she chews up and sometimes eats some of them. I have to keep all of Callie's soft toys away from her.

When I give Molly anything slightly pliable (like a kong ziggie or veggident) she bites it off in big pieces and I'm afraid she will choke on it. A few times she bit off such big pieces she had trouble swallowing. 

She's a pretty little girl except when it comes to food - she is a food gulping, swallow-it-whole glutton. I have to spread her food out to keep her from bolting it down.

Does anyone have a poodle like her? If so, what do you give him to keep him busy that is tough enough that can't be swallowed and choked on in chunks? Is Molly just one of those dogs who is not a gnawer?


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

The Kong puppy tire spread with peanut butter or cream cheese or spray cheese is fabulous. Just make sure you've schmeared enough stuff into the crevices then let 'er rip. Between the schmear and the soft tire my miniature poodle power chewer is totally entranced.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I agree. The Kong puppy tire is a great option. Just keep an eye on Molly to ensure she doesn’t start tearing off bits of rubber. But unlike the traditional Kongs, Peggy’s tire is still in practically new condition after 2+ years.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

There are special bowls to slow down feeding, I don't know if you have tried them.

My 6 yo minipoo doesn't have much interest in gnawing on bully sticks - she does love puzzle toys such as her traditional Kong and puzzle toys like https://www.amazon.com/Outward-Houn...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU= 

There is no reason for a dog to gnaw on toys or food especially if the dog isn't doing it in a safe manner.

Have you considered doing a kibble toss? I know someone who tosses kibble into their enclosed porch for their dog to search for.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Has Molly had blood work done recently? A ravenous appetite can be a symptom of Cushing’s disease, which Gracie had. A slow feeder definitely helped.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Have you tried holding the bully stick so they can chew it easier?

It's kind of a bonding activity too.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

You could also try soaking one end of the bully stick to get it soft. That way it's more enticing for her to start chewing.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Miki said:


> The Kong puppy tire spread with peanut butter or cream cheese or spray cheese is fabulous. Just make sure you've schmeared enough stuff into the crevices then let 'er rip. Between the schmear and the soft tire my miniature poodle power chewer is totally entranced.


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

LittleCloud said:


> You could also try soaking one end of the bully stick to get it soft. That way it's more enticing for her to start chewing.


I've tried that. Sometimes it works for a while. I'll give it another try.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Has Molly had blood work done recently? A ravenous appetite can be a symptom of Cushing’s disease, which Gracie had. A slow feeder definitely helped.


Yes, she's fine. She is just a foodie. Everything she does is motivated by food. In the morning I use one of those plastic plates that has lots of little "bumps" to slow her down. I've started cutting up some of the canned food chunks so she isn't swallowing it whole.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Skylar said:


> There are special bowls to slow down feeding, I don't know if you have tried them.
> 
> My 6 yo minipoo doesn't have much interest in gnawing on bully sticks - she does love puzzle toys such as her traditional Kong and puzzle toys like https://www.amazon.com/Outward-Hound-Ottosson-Tornado-Puzzle/dp/B07239T47Y/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1DGF9N5OH3JUF&keywords=puzzle+toy+for+dogs&qid=1644377370&sprefix=puzzle+toyfor+dogs,aps,86&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExNElRSk5FTFZXUEw4JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzEyMjc0MVBSSU8yREVRMVZZTCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTYzMzAyMVNCMlREOFIzSjJCUSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> 
> ...


Yes, I do that to keep her occupied and slow her down.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For any of the chew treats/toys we should all remember to supervise. None of these should be left with a dog who will be alone with them because choking accidents are always a possibility.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

That goes without saying. I don't worry about Callie who will not even eat if we are not with her, and never chews up anything. But Molly is like a 2 year old - she must be monitored with all toys and neither are left alone with anything on the floor.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

SusanG said:


> That goes without saying. I don't worry about Callie who will not even eat if we are not with her, and never chews up anything. But Molly is like a 2 year old - she must be monitored with all toys and neither are left alone with anything on the floor.



It goes without saying for most of us, but things slip through the cracks every now and again so I always put out a reminder as much for myself as for others!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Carrots and zucchini are a favorite of my lads. The big carrots are hard enough to keep the boys occupied for a little bit, but soft enough to maintain interest and break up well.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I freeze the kong with peanut butter before giving it.


----------



## icedteana (Oct 25, 2020)

Late to the thread here, but wanted to add: whole frozen cucumbers! It's a big hit for my Joonie in the summertime - low calorie, and still chewable even frozen.


----------

